# Halter Bridal Combo questions



## TrailDustMelody (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't know about that brand, but I have a Zilco snap-on headstall that has served me very well. They're less expensive but not customized. Zilco Deluxe Trail Bridle Headstall Stainless Steel


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

My mom and I use their Freedom Bridle and love it! I will be buying a new one for my Arabian gelding this year as he needs a smaller size than my other boy. Very sturdy, mom's had hers for years and shows very little wear on it.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

While I have not bought that specific piece of tack, I have bought from Moss Rock before and have had no issues in terms of quality or durability.

Personally, I love the "convertible" headstall, though I choose to use it over a rope halter:











Our tack comes from my friend Mandy, who hand-makes everything available from Taylored Tack.


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

I have no experience with the one your looking at but a lot of field trialers use a similar product from a company called permatack.

Jim


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Bridle Converter - Moss Rock Endurance - Your Source for Custom Biothane Competitive Tack

I have this orange one in neon green and use it over a rope halter. Love it! Easy on, easy off, durable, and no rubs or sore spots. I have matching biothane reins which I love too since they're easy to clean and not slippery or gross when wet.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

bridal? is your horse getting married (sorry, couldn't help it) but I think a bridle over a rope halter would be fine I know people who do it and have no issues.


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

A headstall that snaps into a rope halter is very practical and less expensive. I just unsnap and remove and my horse still has his very secure halter on to tie


----------

